# Butts, butts and more butts



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2007)

Got up at 3:30 this morning to start the meat for Tuesdays work function I'm doing.  All the meat will be vacuum sealed, frozen and then reheated the day of the luncheon.  

I have a friend that cooked 8 butts on his Primo XL but I couldn't get the whole case on mine.  Well I could, but the lid wouldn't close.  :roll:   These butts were big, the case weighed 73.48lbs.  So I fueled up the Jr. and put two on the lil' fella, we'll see how he handles them!  After I took that pic of the Jr. I separated the two butts, so they're not squeezed together.


----------



## john a (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a lot of pork Larry. Looks as if you're off to a good start, any pops yet?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> That's a lot of pork Larry. Looks as if you're off to a good start, any pops yet?



 No pops yet, just Maxwell House!  Gonna be a long day!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 2, 2007)

Right-on Larry... BBQ it up!!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 2, 2007)

Updates!!!!!!!!!  Looking good


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Updates!!!!!!!!!  Looking good



Update, it's cold and getting very windy!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2007)

We got our first killing frost...had to get the window scraper out  
I think I'm going to pick up some stuff to smoke at Bjs..


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 2, 2007)

I will be keeping up with your progress until my bb's thaw.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":12i8ke11]Updates!!!!!!!!!  Looking good



Update, it's cold and getting very windy!!!!!  [/quote:12i8ke11]

Time to buy a Starbucks coffee!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 2, 2007)

looks good Larry, I'll be joinin ya in the smoke tonight


----------



## BONE HEADS (Nov 2, 2007)

looks good larry


----------



## Unity (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoa, those _*are*_ big!  

--John   8) 
(How much Wolfe Rub did that take?   )


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 2, 2007)

That a lot of butts larry. Hope your having fun!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 2, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> (How much Wolfe Rub did that take?   )



I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually not a spec of Wolfe Rub on them......................................yet!      I am low on my own personal stock, so I threw a little concoction on them just for a little barkages.  Once I pull them I will season with Wolfe Rub along with some Szpezial Szauzce!  It's a secret!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 2, 2007)

larry way you keep secret from us? I was thinking this was a learning web site for barbecue not secret.      How the butts coming?


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 2, 2007)

You into the beers yet Lawrence?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2007)

I am!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I am 2!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> You into the beers yet Lawrence?



Just got off the bike and opened my first one!!!  

Wow it's windy as all get out today and I'm glad I'm cooking on the Primo's and not the WSM's in the wind!  Temps are holding pretty tight all day, in the 245-260* range, both top and bottom vents are almost completely shut.  Butts in the XL are 177* and the Jr at 167*.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bike?

I can smell the smoke from here 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I am!


You should see the surprised look on my face


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm about to crack my first of the night...  just got to get through a 6 pm con call and they it'll turn into a guzzle'fest.  this week has KILLED me.


Brian that stuff will kill you too! Just have same MM. 

Uh.....Larry....Heeelloooo........pics???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2007)

Butts are done, took almost exactly 12 hours.  They're pulled, seasoned and put into 2.5 gallon zip loc bags.


----------



## Gomer1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am glad it is you pulling all that pork and not me 

Looks great though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks Grade A to me folks.

Someone's getting some good Que


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job as usual Larry!!!! I ordered 4 more bottles of your killer rub!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## john a (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great Larry, nice job as usual.


----------



## DaleP (Nov 3, 2007)

Good color on that Q Larry. Ive gone black and never went back.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Good color on that Q Larry. Ive gone black and never went back.



The ones on the XL turned out good, color would have been even better if it wasn't jammed packed with meat.  That much humidity in the cooker keeps the caramelization down.  The two I did on the Jr. turned out awesome, but by the time I pulled them off it was late and I had too much to drink to take quality pic's.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 3, 2007)

Larry, great job, one word comes to mind to describe that pork......Primo!

Looks like your all set for winter Q'ing!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2007)

Just to show you guys how efficient the Primos are, here's a pic of the Juniors fire box after 14 hours of cooking on a very very windy day.  Just to give you an idea of the size of the firebox, it holds about half of what a WSM holds.  There was still enough lump to burn for a couple more hours easily.  I will take pic's of the XL firebox shortly, it holds about the same amount of coal as the WSM does.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you going to boil those ziplock bags ? 

Will they hold up to that ?

Those butts do look super fine Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Are you going to boil those ziplock bags ?
> 
> Will they hold up to that ?
> 
> Those butts do look super fine Larry.



No Cliff.  Unfortunately where I work I cannot take my turkey fryer with propane tank onto base, for security reasosns.  So I am going to reheat in several crockpots, it'll work but it's not my preferred method.  I sucked all the air out of those bags and stuck in the freezer since the luncheon is not until Tuesday.  I will take them out of the freezer tomorrow afternoon to start thawing.  That short amount of time in non vacuum bags should be okay.  I didn't want to waste all of my baggage since I wasn't going to reheat in them.  

BTW, zip loc bags do not hold up in boiling water.  Lets just say I learned that one time trying to reheat a gallon of chili....................


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good larry. Did you sauce are you saucing at the party?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 4, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Looking good larry. Did you sauce are you saucing at the party?



I'm gonna lightly sauce when reheating, mainly for moisture.  I'll provide my sauce, Reverend Marvins, Texas Pete and SBR's when serving to give a variety for everyone.


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 4, 2007)

Too bad you don't have any WICKED GOOD BBQ SAUCE to serve with your fabulous pulled pork.    

Al


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice Larry. Did you do the mustard thing before the rub? Reason I ask is that the last butts I did on a primo came out a little on the dark side.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 4, 2007)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Too bad you don't have any WICKED GOOD BBQ SAUCE to serve with your fabulous pulled pork.
> 
> Al



   



			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice Larry. Did you do the mustard thing before the rub? Reason I ask is that the last butts I did on a primo came out a little on the dark side.



Nope, no mustard slather, just the rub.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice cook Larry.  Hope your guys and gals enjoy that.  I know I would.


----------



## knine (Nov 5, 2007)

man , larry that looks good . 

they gonna love that at work .


----------

